# هل يوجد هندسة صناعية في الدول الاجنبية ؟ما اسم هذا التخصص؟



## super genius (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



هل يوجد تخصص الهندسة الصناعية في دول اوروبا تحديدا بريطانيا
او استراليا(مهم)
او كندا
لاني دورت كثيرا على مسمى الهندسة الصناعية ولم اجدها
تحت مسمى الهندسة الصناعية او هندسة النظم تقريبا
ابغا جامعة استراليا فيها هذا التخصص
هل هي هندسة الادارة
وما هو الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة الانتاج وهندسة الادارة بشكل مبسط


بشكل عام من الافضل خلال 10سنوات القادمة باذن الله في المملكة 
الهندسة الصناعية او هندسة الانتاج
وهل لها مستقبل وظيفي لاني لم اجد اي طلب وظيفة تحت مسمى هندسة صناعية

(لم اجد في المواضيع المثبتة ما يفيد باسم الهندسة الصناعية في الخارج)

اسف لاني طولت

شكرا لكم​


----------



## zamalkawi (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بالتأكيد هذا التخصص موجود، بل ومطلوب، في أوروبا
لست متأكدا هل يدرس تحت اسم industrial engineering في بريطانيا 
وهذا التخصص موجود في ألمانيا تحت اسم Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen، فقط عليك بالبحث وبالتأكيد ستجد اسم التخصص


----------



## super genius (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي على الرد ولكن هندسة التصنيع تختلف على الهندسة الصناعية على ما اظن
حيث هندسة التصنيع هي هندسة الانتاج والهندسة الصناعية تختلف
فهل من جامعة استرالية تدرس هذا التخصص 
اوبريطانية كخيار ثاني 
الرجاء الرد
شكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي أنا لم أذكر هندسة التصنيع، لقد كنت محددا في إجابتي، وتحدثت عن الهندسة الصناعية على قد معلوماتي


----------



## super genius (18 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي أنا لم أذكر هندسة التصنيع، لقد كنت محددا في إجابتي، وتحدثت عن الهندسة الصناعية على قد معلوماتي


مشكور اخوي اسف لاني رديت على موضوع ثاني هنا معليش (ضعت بالمواضيع شوي)
لكن في استراليا
هل تخصص Manufacturing Engineering and Management
هو تخصص الهندسة الصناعية عندنا تماما ولا هو تخصص هندسة التصنيع
وعندي سؤال اخر لاهنت عل عندسة التصنيع هي هندسة الانتاج
شكرا


----------

